# Adding coolant capability to 1965 Bridgeport



## mildot1 (Jan 31, 2013)

How hard is it to add coolant pump system to my bridgeport? Table has the drain holes but there are none in machine base, can I assume it is hollow? Any of you guys ever done it.

Thanks
Mildot


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 1, 2013)

Coolant never seems to completly drain through the table drain holes. It seems to end up on the floor , so you might want to build a tray like this to catch the excess mess.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with Piney.  The older versions would drain into the base and a coolant pump was mounted in the base.  I would never recommend that as it's a mess.  Buy or make a coolant tank and drain the table with rubber coolant hoses.  You may also want to make up a box to cover the table so the coolant stays out of the table.  and drain the box into the tank.  You could also tip the machine slightly so the coolant runs to the drain.      Rich


----------

